# 1948 Ladies Schwinn "Ace"?



## mainstreetexile (May 8, 2012)

*1939 Ladies Schwinn "Ace"?*

Hello! This is my first post here, but I frequent the C&V section of bikeforums.net often.  My knowledge of vintage bikes generally only includes 60s-80s road bikes, so this is a little out of my territory.  My girlfriend bought this old Schwinn a few years ago, can anybody id it?

Serial number is E19754, which appears to be indicate a 1948 production year, but I can't find a catalog online for that year.  The decal on the downtube above the tank reads "Ace".  It's not in mint condition and it has a fair amount of 'patina', but it's in ride-able shape.

Also, not sure if this is the right place to ask and I can edit this post if it's not appropriate, but can anyone give a suggestion as to a fair market value for this bike in this condition?  We're going to be moving cross country and she's considering selling it before we move (or we may just put it back in storage).  I hear that this is the place where all of the experts on older Schwinns and balloon tire bikes hang out, so I'd appreciate any help you could offer.


----------



## robertc (May 8, 2012)

For starters it is not a 1948. It is a pre-war (WWII) model and looks in very good condition. Price wise I would say in the $200 and up range.

Robert


----------



## mainstreetexile (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for your reply Robert.  I had seen some earlier bikes that it resembled but I guess the serial number threw me for a loop (even though there doesn't appear to be info on pre-1948 serial numbers).

It does look like it's very close to the "Girls Popular Priced Model" here from the 1939 catalog:





But with fenders more similar to the D37XE-1 from this page of the 1941 catalog:





So maybe it would be circa 1940 or around there?


----------



## Dave K (May 8, 2012)

I think it is a 1940/41 DX


----------



## MagicRat (May 9, 2012)

That Bike is a HONEY!

The SAD thing is...Girls bikes are worth more in parts than they are complete.

Only because Boys destroyed thier bikes back in the day.

Now we need Girls bikes for parts.


----------



## mainstreetexile (May 9, 2012)

Thanks to everybody who commented.  We'd rather not part it out since it's all original and it fairly good shape.

Not sure if it helps the id any, but it has a New Departure rear hub brake and Meteor pedals.

Anybody have any advice for selling?  Ebay with local pickup? If I were to post it on craigslist, what would a fair price be to allow a little room for negotiation?


----------



## jpromo (May 9, 2012)

With an E serial, I'd lean towards 40-41 as well. It almost looks like a 24" versus a 26" bike, is it? Nice bicycle regardless. Looks like it'd spiff up nicely too!


----------



## mainstreetexile (May 9, 2012)

Thanks! It's a 26" bike, looks like the tires are 26 x 2.125.

Also, just in case it would help with the id/date, it has a New Departure rear coaster brake and Meteor 3N (or NE?) pedals.


----------



## volksboy57 (May 9, 2012)

That is a great bike! I have a prewar ladies bike, and it is smoothest most comfortable riding bike ever.


----------



## mainstreetexile (May 11, 2012)

Thanks everybody, we have it listed for sale for $150 now in case anyone is interested in buying it, local pickup only (near Williamsport and State College, PA

http://williamsport.craigslist.org/bik/3005130796.html


----------

